# Savage Launches Its Government-Style 1911 Series: First Look



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Savage Launches Its Government-Style 1911 Series: First Look*



> After more than a century of evolution, John Moses Browning’s venerable single-action semi-auto is still standing strong. The gun that beat the Savage Model 1907 to become the US Military’s M1911 is now being given the Savage treatment. The Savage 1911 is built from stainless steel and has a dual recoil spring and machined sear and disconnector. While the look pays homage to the original, the Savage 1911 is built for hard use. From its nitride-coated titanium firing pin, to the target crown on the barrel, this 1911 delivers accuracy and reliability.











Savage Launches Its Government-Style 1911 Series: First Look - Firearms News


The Savage Arms Gov't Style 1911 chambered in either .45 Auto or 9mm is available in Black Melonite, Stainless and Two-Tone, all with or without rails. Here's a first look.




www.firearmsnews.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They do look good


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yep- pretty decent lookers there. BUT, I just have to wonder  if it was a good move by Savage- with so many other 1911's out there?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yep- pretty decent lookers there. BUT, I just have to wonder  if it was a good move by Savage- with so many other 1911's out there?


Yeah there are a lot out there but they'll probably sell. I like that they're all stainless steel construction according to the specs.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking pistol, but I'll never be able to afford one. My wife would shoot my eye out if I spent 1,200-1,400 dollars on a pistol.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Nice looking pistol, but I'll never be able to afford one. My wife would shoot my eye out if I spent 1,200-1,400 dollars on a pistol.


Never spend beyond your means, it's a quick way to the poor house. There are plenty of quality 1911's out there for under $1000 to be had. Great used ones for well under that. A lot of used guns hardly ever get fired or even carried. I own a bunch myself.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

There is MSRP, and then there is "Street Price". We'll see how the pricing pans out. 
Savage has a reputation for doing things right, so they are probably a shooter. 
Probably not for me, but a good chance of being a solid offering.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice looker real nice lines let see what they price it at


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m not a 1911 fan, IMO there are better guns for self defense and certainly for hunting. I think 1911s are beautiful guns and I would bet money that these are great guns, I just don’t see me wanting one.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Nice looking pistol, but I'll never be able to afford one. My wife would shoot my eye out if I spent 1,200-1,400 dollars on a pistol.


Questions:
1) Why did you marry an Anti-2A woman?
2) Lay-A-Way?
3) Lying?
Observations:
With all the resources that a husband has (working extra/side jobs; saving; etc.), you can't make your own choices?
It's just a mid-level 1911 AT BEST! 
Last Question:
Are you a wimp?
Prediction:
It will not end well for you!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yep- pretty decent lookers there. BUT, I just have to wonder  if it was a good move by Savage- with so many other 1911's out there?


If they are making 100% steel pistols, I would say "Yes!"
If they are properly making their 9mm version, I would say "Yes!"
Usually, a properly functioning 9mm 1911 is well over $2K.
If they are trying to be a Springfield Armory look-a-like, I would say "No!"
"Friends don't let friends by Springfields"
IMHO


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Never spend beyond your means, it's a quick way to the poor house. There are plenty of quality 1911's out there for under $1000 to be had. Great used ones for well under that. A lot of used guns hardly ever get fired or even carried. I own a bunch myself.


I disagree, a $1K 1911, new, is the normal price for a decent/almost mid-tier one BUT not a great one.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Nice looking pistol, but I'll never be able to afford one. My wife would shoot my eye out if I spent 1,200-1,400 dollars on a pistol.


Mine would too there are plenty of guns for way under that amount


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Never spend beyond your means, it's a quick way to the poor house. There are plenty of quality 1911's out there for under $1000 to be had. Great used ones for well under that. A lot of used guns hardly ever get fired or even carried. I own a bunch myself.


Your right. About a third of my humble collection are "gently" used guns. In fact, the last one I bought was a used M&P Bodyguard 380...came with two extra magazines too. I mean, it looks as though someone bought it, took it to the range once and shot it, gave it a light cleaning, then put it back into the box.

I have always wanted that particular pistol, to go along with my eight year old Ruger LCP, so I wasn't carrying the LCP so much...you know, give the ole girl a break. Now I have it, almost brand new and complete (with extra magazines), and it shoots great. Was a hundred dollars cheaper than a NIB one too. 

I got burned on one used gun a few years back, but still it was not but a hundred and ten dollar fix, and I was back in business. You just need to know your guns, have a pretty good idea as to what to look for, and (for the most part), trust the primary FFL you go to I guess. Yes, have got a lot of good deals on used guns too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned all sorts of stuff over the years, and spent way over that amount for many guns.

I can't afford super high end 1911s, but if I really, really want something... Anything $3k and under is doable, if I want it bad enough....

And years ago, when 1911s were a bit cheaper, I did have a couple of Ed Browns and a $3k Springfield Custom Shop 1911 (not a standard production Springfield - their custom shop guns are different). Now, those same guns would be at least $1k more than what they were when I bought them.

I may have to sell something to buy what I want - but I usually get what I want.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a modest collection couple of berettas 3 or 4 smith and Wesson some rugers even a Henry I personally don’t see the need to have a high end 1911 I have a plain old Springfield mil spec very satisfied with that


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

The only guns that I would never buy are those that have had a poor reputation for quality control or customer service. I'm not going to mention any names as I don't want to start any arguments. Just because they haven't had any problems there are too many that have when compared to other manufacturers. Given the fact that most gun owners will end up putting thousands of dollars worth of ammo through their gun(s) it seems be penny wise and pound foolish buying cheaply made guns. Then again the bottom line is how much is your life worth? The used gun market is an excellent source for guns made by reputable manufacturers that can be had for a price comparable to a new one from a manufacturer with a spotty record. So in my opinion if you're gonna' put thousands of dollars worth of practice ammo through any given gun $1,000 give or take a few hundred or so is well worth it. If you're gonna' buy a gun to just throw in a drawer, tool or tackle box, forget about it and hope that you'll never have to use it. Then cheaply made guns from a manufacturer with a spotty reputation are the guns for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Given the fact that most gun owners will end up putting thousands of dollars worth of ammo through their gun(s) it seems be penny wise and pound foolish buying cheaply made guns. Then again the bottom line is how much is your life worth?


Bingo. I say this all the time.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Bingo. I say this all the time.


Thanks but sometimes it's hard to convince some people. Personally I don't care what they do it's their money and it really is none of my business how they spend it. Let them flush it down the toilet for all that I care. But the people that I'm trying to reach are those that are considering buying a gun for the first time. Whether it be for self protection or for any other lawful purpose. People that come to forums such as this one for information from those of us that have been familiar with guns for a long time. It just may save them some grief and aggravation in the long run or God forbid have the gun fail at the worst possible time (Murphy's law).

Owning a gun for self protection is not exactly cheap whether it's one gun or a hundred. For a first time buyer they should anticipate spending thousands of dollars in ammo before becoming proficient enough to the point where they can confidently use that gun to defend themselves or others without endangering others or themselves. Firing a gun under stress is a lot different than firing one at paper targets at the local range. Myself I've fired thousands upon thousands of rounds during my lifetime along with attending both basic and tactical handgun courses. I've got boxes upon boxes filled with empty casings to prove it. As I never leave anything behind when out shooting. Yet I still don't know how I would react in a stressful split second life or death decision using a firearm. I just hope all of that practice and courses paid off and hope that I never find myself in such a situation. But like I said practice and courses don't come cheap. In which case you're better off buying a gun that will hold up in the long run then gambling on a cheaply made gun that could fail at the worst possible time. Just the failure of one tiny little part could render it inoperable.

In closing if people are not willing to put the time, money and effort in learning to become proficient with a firearm, in particular a handgun. Then maybe owning one is not such a good idea. You don't buy a gun thinking that just the presence of one is enough to scare someone off. You'd better be damn well ready to use it and quick. Many of these criminals have been shot, stabbed, beaten and are no strangers to violence it's all part of their territory. Many have an uncanny sense of whether their potential victim(s) has the guts to shoot them. In which case they could end up getting shot with their own weapon. I won't even get into firearms laws, I could write volumes regarding those. To keep it short know for sure when a shooting is justifiable or not it will save you a lot of grief in the event you have to shoot someone. Case closed, end of story, I'm done.


----------

